# Alsa problema audio nvidia

## nevhack

salve a tutti ho un problema con l'audio non riesco a farlo sentire in nessun modo, ho seguito diverse guide senza venirne a capo.

Ho riconfigurato il kernel come detto in una guida, ma sinceramente non so se poi l'ho copiato bene, perche la versione è sempre linux-3.3.8-gentoo possibile che riconfigurandolo rimanga sempre la stessa? bho..

emerso alsa-utils, ma dando alsaconf mi restituisce No supported PnP or PCI card found.

la mia configurazione è la seguente:

NevHack nevhack # lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

02:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF110 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

03:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation GF110 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

NevHack nevhack # 

alsamixer vede le due schede nvidia ma non mi da possibilità di regolare i volumi..

----------

## Onip

sei sicuro di avere messo come M (moduli) le voci giuste? Io non ho il tuo hardware quindi non lo posso sapere, ma per questo c'è google e l'help di menuconfig

dopo avere riconfigurato (e salvato) il kernel tramite menuconfig è necessario ricompilarlo, reinstallare l'immagine compilata e i moduli, e riavviare. (in caso di soli moduli a volte può bastare solo reinstallare i moduli, ma per sicurezza...). L'hai fatto?

quale guida, di grazia, hai seguito ? [metti il link che così vediamo se è buona e aggiornata]

----------

## nevhack

www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml&ei=30lYUIKFJ6ao4gTckoCIDA&usg=AFQjCNEHSk5yg9k1fbKx7XNCUI-ImNbo2w

come moduli nel menuconfig del kernel ho messo la spunta su

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>    Sound  --->
> 
> (Questa voce dev'essere abilitata)
> ...

 

una domanda.. perchè mi sorge un dubbio.. ma la spunta con la M o con * cambia qualcosa..?

perche io le ho messe tutte con *..

cmq dopo ho dato i seguenti comandi..

```
make && make modules install
```

e dopo

```
cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-3.3.8-gentoo
```

nome kernel rimasto invariato dopo la compilazione..possibile?

e alla fine ho riavviato..

ho eseguito una procedura corretta?

----------

## Onip

la procedura sembra corretta e il nome del kernel può essere quello che vuoi, quindi ok anche lì.

in genere per alsa è meglio avere i driver come moduli M perchè alcuni necessitano di particolari parametri all'avvio per funzionare correttamente, e con i moduli è più facile.

A quello che vedo hai abilitato l'infrastruttura per il suono, ma non hai dato informazioni su quali driver per schede audio hai abilitato.

```
PCI sound devices --->

USB sound devices -->

PCMCIA sound devices -->
```

lì dentro ci sono i driver: cerca di capire quale ti serve e vedi di abilitarlo (possibilmente M) ed installarlo al solito modo.

----------

## nevhack

cosa è successo? ho riconfigurato il kernel mettendo le M al post degli *

e abilitando i driver Intel/nvidia/ac97/... come prima..

ma al make modules_install mi da

 *Quote:*   

> NevHack linux # make && make modules__install
> 
> scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig
> 
> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
> ...

 

cos'è successo?

----------

## Onip

un solo underscore...

----------

## nevhack

come direbbe emilio fede che figura di m... huahuahua..   :Embarassed: 

adesso lanciando alsaconf mi riconosce

 *Quote:*   

> hda-intel Intel corporatio 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
> 
> legacy Probe legacy ISA (non-PnP) chips
> 
> 

 

Intel è la scheda interna del pc credo, mentre legacy per esclusione dovrebbe essere il chip della scheda nvidia?

però da legacy mi da che scegliendo ISA card il sistema potrebbe essere instabile..

Yes

no legacy driver are available //e qui capisco da solo che non ci sono driver disponibili..

ma per le mie nvidia collegate con HDMI devo mettere i driver legacy per abilitare l'audio? o non centrano nulla questi driver con le nvidia?

----------

## Onip

hda-intel è la tua scheda audio interna.

le hdmi sono le uscite che hai sulle porte (immagino) e, l'unica volta che ho attaccato un cavo hdmi al mio portatile con nvidia l'audio non funzionava, adesso, però, non so com'è la situazione.

Il mio consiglio è quello di configurare, intanto, la intel.

p.s. legacy riguarda vecchie tipologie di schede che, a quanto ho capito, non dovrebbero rientrare nel tuo caso

----------

## nevhack

usavo le hdmi delle schede perche sfruttavo l'audio del tv non avendo casse collegate al pc, peró il fatto strano é che quando avvio ad esempio la live di backtrack l'audio funziona perfettamente, adesso dico una cosa per assurdo, non é possibile vedere in che modo viene configurato l'audio sulla live e configurarlo in gentoo?

----------

## nevhack

nessuno sa se è possibile fare una cosa del genere, prendere una configurazione audio funzionante da una livecd ed impostarla su gentoo..?

----------

## Onip

è, a grandi linee, possibile.

Controlla quale kernel con quale configurazione e quale sottosistema audio utilizza. Documentati su dove\come si configura e copia.

----------

